# went plant collecting



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

both look sweet to me

one was found in 8inches to 24 inches of water and the other was found at any level of water (i didnt check past 12feet lol)

we were fishing at a reservoir catching tons of 1 pound smallmouth so i got bored and went for a swmim and happened to stumble upon two large groups of these plants... pain in the ass to pick but they look awesome in the 10 gal.... belioeve me i picked alot of these bastards but i bet it a 3 foot square that i collected from and thats it

i rigged up a diy co2 injector last night and it seems to be working

its in the growout dempsey tank with 5 watts per gallon and tons of liquid fertilizer along with 2 alledged amazon swords bought from petco for 2 bux each

these plants are awesome and really make the tank looks perfect

p.s. sorry about the cichlid granules but my dempseys r so quick they wind up sinking the granules to the bottom instead of floating like they should








i love this tank now


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

more


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

2 more


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i washed them off good.... if anyone wants some id b glad to go harvest more as is it will die during winter if not kept aat the proper temp


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

sweet, dont let jim give you crap about putting plants form the wild in your tank :rasp: i have some stuff i call purple vals in my 10g tank. i found it in a lake in michigan. it looks just like vals, and some strands have reddish purple tint to them.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

i could give a rats ass about bad comments i think they look great and i washed them to no extent and who cares wat am i gonna lose... 3 dollars in jd's lol

i thought they look awesome


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

it does look awesome.


----------



## delta (Jul 23, 2004)

great lookin plants dude


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I won't tel you crap as illnino said but for sure i have to tell you to quarintine them and disinfect them first.They are indeed beautifull and the grassy type i believe that they are Eleocharis sp.

As for illnino's plants they are indeed Vallisnerias.It is not uncommon to have red or purple on them.


----------

